# small scabs all over his body???



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sounds like a staph infection. Cody had a recurring problem with this when on such high doses of prednisone. It's a very common skin infection and easily treated with antibiotics. Have your vet take a look.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

That was my first assumption too. Although the OP said they can't see them, just feel them. When Beamer had staph, you could definately see them. Some were puss filled and some where red/brown scabby like.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Cody's were mostly not visible..... just scabby that you could feel.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Yep...I'd also say staph. 

If you get antibiotics, one more thing you can do is to bathe him in an antimicrobial shampoo (like Melasab from the Vet) and then rinse well with water. Then do a "final" rinse of 1/3 vinegar to 2/3 water in a gallon jug. Make sure you get under armpits and on tummy/groin area. Skip the head.

IF you want to condition feathers....only put conditioner on the leg and butt feathering....then rinse that. Leave the vinegar/water on the torso...do not rinse. Rinse conditioner off feathers. Let dog towel/air dry for about an hour....then blow dry with cool air. (Shop vac - clean - reversed works well if you don't have a high velocity dog dryer).

Keep dog dry while on antibiotics. If he does go swimming....rinse off afterwards with water then vinegar/water mix.

That will do wonders to clearing it up and keeping it that way!


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

I would ask your vet. Tyson just had surgery & most likely should NOT be bathed. Is he already on antibiotics? I believe Dalton was prescribed antibiotics after his OCD surgery. I remember the shirt days well, I was always having to re tie the knot in the back. GL.


----------



## DebsDog (Mar 28, 2008)

Wallace just finished a 10 day dose of cephallaxin on the same issue.


----------



## draxisback (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine has the same thing but I think its from when him and my pug play. The vet last time said ti was scabs. You can't see them just feel them. Im not sure if that is what it is but I hope so! After someone said Staph infection that makes me worried.


----------



## Darren (Feb 28, 2008)

Ty is just on Metacam now, he had some pain killers as well but they are done now. His stitches are healing really well. I think you are the one that gave us the idea to use the shirt, great idea!! Except when it unrolls and he pee's on it then you have to take it off right away so I can carry him up the stairs..... at least he is feeling much much better now, its incredible how much more he is trying to act like a puppy now. 

We have the next vet appointment this Tuesday so we'll get it checked out then. If he has to get some more meds for this possible staff infection then soo be it. We just want a healthy dog.....






Dalton's mom said:


> I would ask your vet. Tyson just had surgery & most likely should NOT be bathed. Is he already on antibiotics? I believe Dalton was prescribed antibiotics after his OCD surgery. I remember the shirt days well, I was always having to re tie the knot in the back. GL.


----------

